# Network Controller



## papat (Sep 5, 2005)

I get a message on boot that network controller needs to be installed.I have been trying to setup a network between a 98se computer upstairs and this XP Home hooked together by cable,but haven't had any luck yet. I am new to this,so not sure if the controller has anything to do with my setting up the network.Have followed all the setup info for setup. Thanks Keith 
PS: Am able to get online with the upstairs computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, I would expect networking problems if "network controller needs to be installed."

Is the driver not findable? Or it won't install when you try?


----------



## papat (Sep 5, 2005)

it won't install when i try?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Can you tell us the process you went through to reinstall and what sort of error messages you received when you tried reinstalling it?

Joe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about some specifications of the hardware in use on each end?


----------



## papat (Sep 5, 2005)

To try and make things a little clearer,when I had networked two 98se machines, everything worked fine.When I was given this machine with XP Home on it and tried to set up,no go. In device mgr there is a question mark next to others\network controllers.I tried to update drivers, but had no luck.I went into the Compaq site but could not find anything regarding net\cont.Would any of that be on the two restore disks I have,although I did run them when I reinstalled XP after I got the machine.My crossover cable goes from my Linksys router next to my cable modem to upstairs and plugs into my 2nd computer. Thanks Keith


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Well, that may be a problem. Your computer should connect to the router with a straight through cable rather than a crossover. It may be that your router has auto mdi/mdix but if it doesn't then you're not going to be able to communicate with your router at all.

Joe


----------



## papat (Sep 5, 2005)

If that is the case,why am I able to get online with my upstairs computer,or does that have anything to do with it? Thanks Joe


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

papat said:


> If that is the case,why am I able to get online with my upstairs computer,or does that have anything to do with it? Thanks Joe


That may mean that your router is able to detect what kind of cable you have setup. In some cases it could screw things up for you but in this case there's no harm. Sorry, this didn't address your problem specifically I just thought that should be said. 

I think your first step is to either get the drivers for the adapter you have or purchase another one that comes with drivers. However, there is no way you're going to be able to connect with your adapters without the proper drivers.

Joe


----------



## papat (Sep 5, 2005)

Joe,got on the HP site searching for drivers for my Compaq 4409cl desktop,but had no luck.Thanks for your input.Keith


----------



## ucHiha itacHi (Nov 9, 2006)

I think what's happening is that you are trying to network two computers but one computer does not have the drivers for its ethernet adapter correctly installed..

The reason you are getting 'Network Controller' under Device Manager is because, creatively enough, Windows XP identifies it is a Network Device, only the operating system does not have the appropriate drivers for it (I'm guessing you have a Yellow Question Mark icon for the Network Controller with a Yellow Exclamation Mark on top of it, eh?)

Usually, the way you get around this is:
- Install the drivers for the Network Adapter (Ethernet) using the original CD that came with the Ethernet adapter
- Download the executable (let me stress out the word executable, I will explain later why) setup file from the manufacturer's website and install the drivers using that file

Now the reason I mention executable is that sometimes, manufacturer's would give you the drivers for your adapter in cabinet format. That would mean that you will have to manually install your adapter and you will have to direct the installation to the folder where you have downloaded the file. Which is much too tedious had you downloaded the executable version..

If for some reason you already have the drivers installed on the computer and you still have 'Network Controller' under Device Manager, you can try these:

Force Driver Installation 
- Right-click on Network Controller
- Click on Properties
- Click on Driver tab
- Click on Update Driver
- Select 'No, not this time' -> Next 
- Select 'Install hardware automatically' -> Next

If Windows says 'Cannot Install Hardware', try this:

- Press the Back button
- Select 'Install from a list or specific location' -> Next
- Select 'Don't search. I will choose the driver to install' -> Next
- Your device should appear here. If it doesn't, do this:

- Select Network Adapter from the Hardware Category
- Your device should appear here. If it doesn't, select the appropriate Manufacturer and Model. Hopefully, it is on the list. If it still isn't listed, don't despair, there is still hope 

- Click on Have Disk. Now it gets tricky from here. What you will need to do is browse for the appropriate INF file. Once the correct file is selected, the appropriate hardware and model should be listed. Click the file, then click on OK. That should fix the problem. If all else fails, then I think you will have to look for the original installation disk. 

To verify if the correct driver is installed, do the following:
- Check Device Manager and check if the correct model is listed. Go to its properties, check if it says 'The device is working properly'
- Go to Control Panel -> Network and Internet Connections -> Network Connections. If Local Area Connection exists, check its Status. Check if it has an IP address. If it does then you're good to go. You can now run the Network Setup Wizard..

Hope it helps. Thanks for reading..


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

papat said:


> Joe,got on the HP site searching for drivers for my Compaq 4409cl desktop,but had no luck.Thanks for your input.Keith


I took a look on the Compaq/HP site and you're correct. They don't have downloadable drivers for your network adapter. That usually means that XP is supposed to have the drivers available for you, in fact they don't even specify the type of network card in the specs which usually means it's generic. What you need to do is find out exactly what your network card is then just go to Google and type in without the quotes "download driver <your driver manufacturer and model>". To find out the manufacturer and model you can often just find it right on the card but if it's a generic card and it hasn't found the drivers on XP then in all likelyhood the card is misbehaving and being misdetected by Windows XP. I'd spend the $20.00 on a new NIC.

Joe


----------

